# Hello!



## critterguy (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello,

Some of you might have seen me under perhaps different names on a few other similar boards...arachnoboards for one. Not currently keeping any mantids but am looking into possibly obtaining a few. In the meantime, I do enjoy and keep other inverts.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome mantids are fun to keep


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## the mantinator (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum critterguy


----------



## stevesm (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello &amp; Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

